# Anybody want to buy an RBI HAWK Scrollsaw?



## trodery

Before I found the Hawk I bought last week I had put an ad on Craigslist indicating that I was looking to buy a Hawk. This morning I got a response from a guy in Dallas that wants to sell one. Seems like a pretty good deal!

Here is the message I received...
_I don't know if you've found an RBI yet but I have one I want to sell. It's an RBI 216 and it's in excellent clean condition. I take vary good care of my tools._

_I'm asking $250 OBO if you're interested._

_I'm in Dallas._

_Regards_

_Ken_

If you are interested his email address is _[email protected]_


----------



## Hooked

Geez trod, I thought you'd already worn out the one you just picked up.


----------



## trodery

Hooked said:


> Geez trod, I thought you'd already worn out the one you just picked up.


LOL...Nope, maybe it will get a little use this weekend. I bought some plans to build some of those adirondack chairs and hopefully I can get one completed this weekend. With all of the different pieces on those things I may break out all the saws I own


----------



## speckle-catcher

which version of adirondack chair?


----------



## trodery

speckle-catcher said:


> which version of adirondack chair?


Actually the one I plan on working on this weekend is the adjustable resort model.

I also have plans for the regular style and the double type.

I got the plans from woodcraftplans.com


----------



## Brew

Not sure where you'd need a scroll saw building adirondack chairs. Guess you could use it for the curved cuts at the top of the back slats or the arms though I've always done those on the bandsaw.

You'll be able to find tons of scrollsaw plans at the show. You'll also find tons of different blades.

See ya there in a bit.

Jeff


----------



## speckle-catcher

here's the adirondack chairs I made a couple years ago

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=772083&highlight=project#post772083


----------



## trodery

Brew said:


> Not sure where you'd need a scroll saw building adirondack chairs. Guess you could use it for the curved cuts at the top of the back slats or the arms though I've always done those on the bandsaw.
> 
> You'll be able to find tons of scrollsaw plans at the show. You'll also find tons of different blades.
> 
> See ya there in a bit.
> 
> Jeff


Really only one place on the chair that I would need the scrollsaw and that is where the dowel rod sits that makes the back adjustable. When I got the plans last week I bought a sheet of thin plywood, traced out all the parts and then made a template to use in the future instead of having to trace all the parts from the plans again.


----------



## trodery

Speckle, those chairs are WAY 2 COOL!!!

Those would have been great to have at the house where I had a pool!


----------



## Brew

Good idea on the templates T. Now when you go to cut your parts you can rough cut them just a little over and use a straight cutting routerbit with a bearing to follow the template and eliminate the need to sand the cuts. 

Never built any that where adjustable. May need to look into some of those.

Jeff


----------



## Bubbaette

Speckle-catcher, those chairs are adorable. I know a bunch of ladies that would love to have a set of those. Were they hard to build?


----------



## speckle-catcher

not really hard - but time consuming. almost every edge is run over with a roundover bit on a router, and then all sides are sanded as well.


----------



## bill

very nice SC....I just might have to copy the design LOL


----------

